
PSA: Intel WICS broken for years with official press release, do not buy - KyleSanderson
https://communities.intel.com/thread/96038
======
KyleSanderson
[https://web.archive.org/web/20151107205621/http://www.intel....](https://web.archive.org/web/20151107205621/http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034535.htm)

The press release has since been deleted since the thread was created, thank
god for Archive.org.

